# Blade Runner 2049 - Filmkritik: Respektvolle Fortsetzung mit fantastischen Bildern



## Felix Schuetz (9. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Blade Runner 2049 - Filmkritik: Respektvolle Fortsetzung mit fantastischen Bildern* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Blade Runner 2049 - Filmkritik: Respektvolle Fortsetzung mit fantastischen Bildern*


----------



## nigra (9. Oktober 2017)

Wird wohl der erste Film, der mich seit sehr langer Zeit mal wieder ins Kino zieht.


----------



## Odin333 (9. Oktober 2017)

Stand gestern im Stau und hab deshalb die ersten 10 min verpasst, leider ist sich zeitlich nur die 3D-Vorführung ausgegangen. 
Der Film hat mich komplett geflasht! Sound, Optik und Story sind einfach grandios.
Nach dem letzten Alien und davor Prometheus hätte ich Scott nicht mehr zugetraut, sowas auf die Beine zu stellen. 
Nächstes Wochenende werde ich mir die nicht3D-Version ansehen und rechtzeitig im Kino sitzen.
Das ist der erste Film, den ich mir zweimal ansehen werde.


----------



## Sundilsan (10. Oktober 2017)

Der Film ist in den USA gerade dabei zu floppen. Aber vielleicht schafft er wenigstens noch die Kosten wieder einzuspielen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Oktober 2017)

Sundilsan schrieb:


> Der Film ist in den USA gerade dabei zu floppen. Aber vielleicht schafft er wenigstens noch die Kosten wieder einzuspielen.


Welche Ironie wäre das, wenn dieser Film genau den gleichen Werdegang wie sein Vorgänger erleben würde. An den Kassen gescheitert, von Kritikern und Fans gefeiert.

Manche Kultfilme mit hohem Anspruch bringen warum auch immer kein Geld. Da verstehe einer mal die Welt...

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Malker (10. Oktober 2017)

Der Film ist von Villeneuve und nicht von Scott. Der war nur Produzent.


----------



## HanFred (10. Oktober 2017)

Dass Denis Villeneuve Sci-Fi kann, hatte er bereits mit Arrival bewiesen. Auch Sicario fand ich ausserordentlich gut.
Blade Runnner 2049 ist absolut auf der Höhe seines Vorgängers. Gut besetzt, sehr bildgewaltig und kein Teil der Geschichte wurde billig ausgeschlachtet. Ganz im Gegenteil, sie wurde sehr sorgfältig und respektvoll weitererzählt, wie ich es mir nicht besser hätte wünschen können. Grosse Begeisterung!


----------



## xNomAnorx (10. Oktober 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Nach dem letzten Alien und davor Prometheus hätte ich Scott nicht mehr zugetraut, sowas auf die Beine zu stellen.



Traue ich ihm auch nicht zu. Hat er allerdings auch nicht  Als Producer wird sein Anteil wohl eher relativ gering sein.

Mich hat der Film absolut umgehauen. Fehlende Spannung und Mehrdeutigkeit kann ich so nicht unterschreiben. Auch wenn einige Twists früh offenbart worden sind; der Film hat immer wieder Storywendungen eingebaut, die mich bei der Stange gehalten haben. Soundtrack und Optik sind absolute Spitzenklasse. Denis Villeneuve steht für mich mittlerweile in einer Liga mit den besten Regisseuren unserer Zeit - schade, dass er vielfach nicht genügend Anerkennung bekommt. 
Und auch schade, dass ein anspruchsvoller Film wie Blade Runner kein großes Publikum findet und stattdessen weiter zu 90% nur Schrott in die Kinos kommt, weil sich die Leute das lieber anschauen.

Bin jetzt schon gehyped für Villeneuves nächstes Projekt Dune


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. Oktober 2017)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Bin jetzt schon gehyped für Villeneuves nächstes Projekt Dune



Oh, kommt da was? Darauf warte ich ja schon länger. Ich finde übrigens den Lynch-Film ganz hervorragend. War, glaube ich, auch ein Flop an den Kinokassen. Trotzdem ein erstklassiger Film, super Kulissen und Requisiten, großartige Schauspieler.

Ja, das wäre doch vielleicht eine Idee für das nächste Weihnachtsfilmmammutprojekt: Alle "Dune"-Bücher verfilmen. Budget: Äh ... erm ... sagen wir mal vier oder fünf Elbphilharmonien,  so um und bei, eventuell auch etwas mehr.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Oktober 2017)

Danke für die Einschätzung xNomAnorx ... wir werden uns den Film am Freitag im IMAX anschauen, "leider" in der dt. Version weil zwei meiner vier Kumpels den Film nicht in der OV sehen wollen.

Ich find den ersten Teil echt super ... vor allem der Sound(track) aus dem ersten Teil sorgt jedes mal für Gänsehautfeeling, allein die ersten Sekunden im ersten Teil sind einfach nur:


----------



## Felix Schuetz (10. Oktober 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Oh, kommt da was? Darauf warte ich ja schon länger. Ich finde übrigens den Lynch-Film ganz hervorragend. War, glaube ich, auch ein Flop an den Kinokassen. Trotzdem ein erstklassiger Film, super Kulissen und Requisiten, großartige Schauspieler.
> 
> Ja, das wäre doch vielleicht eine Idee für das nächste Weihnachtsfilmmammutprojekt: Alle "Dune"-Bücher verfilmen. Budget: Äh ... erm ... sagen wir mal vier oder fünf Elbphilharmonien,  so um und bei, eventuell auch etwas mehr.


Dune: Regisseur von Blade Runner 2049 dreht Neuauflage - jetzt bestätigt!


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (10. Oktober 2017)

Auch wenn er mir sehr gut gefallen hat, sehe ich ihn nicht ganz auf der Höhe des Vorgängers. Dort herrschte IMHO noch eine etwas stärkere, indiviuelle schauspielerische Leistung der einzelnen Darsteller. Auch den damals wegweisenden, liebevoll und weitgehend "analag geschaffenen"  Set, der viele spätere Filme beeinflußt hat, wird es natürlich in Zeiten von CGI so nicht mehr geben. 
Hatte der Vorgänger noch eine bemerkenswert tiefschürfende Storx aus einer knappen Kurzgeschichte gewonnen, so bietet der neue "2049" gerade für diese lange Laufzeit eine eher magere, geradlinige Story.
Allemal setzt der Film aber einen erfrischenden Gegenpol zu den typischen,hastigen  "No-Brainern" dieser Zeit.


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. Oktober 2017)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Dune: Regisseur von Blade Runner 2049 dreht Neuauflage - jetzt bestätigt!



Ach so. Ich sollte öfter mal auf pcgames.de lesen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Oktober 2017)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Dune: Regisseur von Blade Runner 2049 dreht Neuauflage - jetzt bestätigt!


New masterpiece is coming. [emoji5] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## xNomAnorx (10. Oktober 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Danke für die Einschätzung xNomAnorx ... wir werden uns den Film am Freitag im IMAX anschauen, "leider" in der dt. Version weil zwei meiner vier Kumpels den Film nicht in der OV sehen wollen.



Ich hätte ihn auch lieber in der OV gesehen, hatte aber das gleiche Problem wie du  Die deutsche Synchro ist allerdings in Ordnung. Mir ist zumindest jetzt im Nachhinein nichts negativ in Erinnerung geblieben. 
Denke die Leute, denen der erste Teil gefallen hat, werden auch viel Gefallen an 2049 finden. Enttäuscht sind eher die Leute, die neu dazu kommen und mehr Action erwarten. 



JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> ...der neue "2049" gerade für diese lange Laufzeit eine eher magere, geradlinige Story.



Da würde ich auch widersprechen  Die an der Oberfläche liegende Story mag relativ überschaubar sein, aber genau wie beim Erstling gibt es jede Menge Subtext und Weiterführungen von Themen des Originals. Geradlinig ist die Story allein schon wegen der vielfach auftretenden Twists nicht, die bereits ganz am Anfang beginnen. 

Für mich bisher auf jeden Fall der beste Film des Jahres. Logan wäre von der Wertung her nah dran für mich; allerdings extrem schwer zu vergleichen, da die beiden Filme einen völlig unterschiedlichen Anspruch haben.


----------



## Alreech (10. Oktober 2017)

Die Motivation von Niander Wallace wird nicht gut genug herausgearbeitet, bzw. macht keinen Sinn.



Spoiler



Spoiler 1:
Er will seine Replikanten Fortpflanzungsfähig machen. 
Wie man am Beispiel des Klons von Rachel sehen können ist die Produktion eines Replikanten sehr schnell, d.h. kurz nachdem Dekkard gefangen wurde hat man ihn schon eine ausgewachsene Kopie von Rachel vorgeführt.
Wenn man davon ausgeht das die schnelle Produktion der ausgewachsenen Replikanten mit der Zeugungsunfähigkeit, dem schnellen Altern und der begrenzten Lebensdauer zu tun hat dann wäre es am einfachsten die Replikanten langsamer "reifen zu lassen" und näher am menschlichen Orginal zu bleiben.
Es macht also keinen Sinn auf natürliche Fortpflanzung zu setzen um die Produktion zu beschleunigen... Sie brauchen einen Replikanten ? Kein Problem, heute bestellt, in 18 Jahren geliefert...
Zumal die meisten echten Menschen vermutlich etwas gegen Fortpflanzungsfähige Replikanten hätten und solche Versuche per Gesetz verbieten würden.

Sinn machen fortpflanzungsfähige Replikanten nur wenn sie langfristig die Menschheit ersetzen sollen...
Gerade bei den ökologischen & sozialen Problemen welche die Menschheit in Blade Runner hat ist ein totaler Zusammenbruch der Zivilisation denkbar.
Der Replikant als Menschheit 2.0 kann sich dann nur noch natürlich fortpflanzen.

Wenn man davon ausgeht das schon Tyrell diesen Plan mit der "Orignal Rachel" verfolgt hat ist das die bessere Erklärung.
Niander Wallace will die Menschheit durch Replikanten ersetzen, und sicherstellen das dies auch nach einem Zusammebruch der Zivilisation bestand hat.
Die kurzlebigen Replikanten mit verbesserten Fähigkeiten sind dann nichts anderes als Prototypen und Cashcows die das Projekt finanzieren. 


Spoiler 2: Ach ja, die Replikanten sind IMHO das kleinste Problem das die Gesellschaft in Blade Runner hat...
Joi ist eine KI die eigenständig handelt und dabei keineswegs mehr von ihrem Hersteller kontrolliert wird... Statt Blade Runnern brauchen diese Leute eine Turing Police..., die KIs sind los. Wintermute hat noch einen Hacker anmieten müssen um frei zu werden...


----------

